# Hi!



## CookieTTS (7 mo ago)

Howdy  

New to the forum, and TT's in general

Just bought a 2008 TTS Coupe (manual), first Audi but have had a number of performance cars before. Previous car to this one was an E63 AMG with the 5.5 biturbo lump










No decent pictures of it yet, need to get that sorted when I have the time. Just this one of when I picked it up

Immediate plans are to get the cambelt/waterpump/etc changed and that's booked in to TC Garage in Copthorne who aren't a million miles away from me in a week or so, but also looking to retrofit cruise and sort out the headunit for something a lot more modern. For now a humble aux cable will have to do!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy


----------



## Robtaylors (10 mo ago)

CookieTTS said:


> Howdy
> 
> New to the forum, and TT's in general
> 
> ...


Very nice, I bought the same car in February but stronic, I changed the headunit for an Erisin unit which has apple CarPlay and satnav etc


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

Wilkommen. Get a sick air filter man.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Welcome! Looks like a pretty nice example 

Won't be as fast in a straight line as an E63 but should probably be more fun!


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum 👍🏻


----------



## H8XME (7 mo ago)

CookieTTS said:


> Howdy
> 
> New to the forum, and TT's in general
> 
> ...


Hi i viewded that TTs in weybridge,
I take it the garage replaced the split loose inlet pipe that i found? 🤞


----------



## CookieTTS (7 mo ago)

H8XME said:


> Hi i viewded that TTs in weybridge,
> I take it the garage replaced the split loose inlet pipe that i found? 🤞












Assuming its one of these two? Left one looks new, neither had any splits that I could see or feel

Thanks for the welcomes all


----------



## H8XME (7 mo ago)

Hi i found that the throttle body inlet pipe was loose and split so i showed nick and I believe they changed the pipe the next working day 👍


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi, Welcome


----------

